# MOT :o(



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Our rv failed today. Front brakes are binding, it needs new brake lines. Duncan's on the case!

Just want to "big up" the guys at Holland Brothers Jaguar at Lincoln who tested the rv, they are very courteous and the MOT test area was very clean and professional.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Look on the bright side mate, when they free up your brakes you'll get another 5mpg


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

jimjam said:


> Look on the bright side mate, when they free up your brakes you'll get another 5mpg


Your prob not far wrong Jim.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Shane, were the brakes showing as binding on the rollers or did he determin that by hand rotation :?: 
Geo


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

jimjam said:


> Look on the bright side mate, when they free up your brakes you'll get another 5mpg


If you're lucky, mpg might reach double figures! 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hi Shane, were the brakes showing as binding on the rollers or did he determin that by hand rotation :?:
> Geo


They wouldn't budge by hand and the discs were very hot. It was a 20 mile drive to the test centre. I asked if it showed up on the rollers too, but they didn't answer.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

my sons friend works at Holland Bros at Lincoln, he is nice, but BIG!!!

Jacqui


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Shane
I used Holland brother two years ago when they were part of the rover dealership and got great service.
I have just had my van mot'd at Westhouse Garages in S****horpe.
Great service nice waiting room with snacks and drinks and plenty to read.
The Hymer failed on a front anti roll bar bush that had popped out. They tried to fix it during the test but the roll bar needed to come off so I left it woth them overnight to fix. They gave me a lift home and fixed it today. They charged £30 plus the standard test fee and this saved me a re-test fee.
I am not sure what size they can handle but my van is 7.5m and 4.8 tonne.
They had another MH in today when I collected mine.
Good look with the brakes Shane.
James


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hope you get it sorted soon mate, could have been worse though, the brakes could have got real hot and failed on the road 8O 8O 8O 
Let us know mate

Keith

Ps Just a quick thought, when the guy tested mine he struggled to turn the wheels by hand and commented that they were a bit tight...... Hope this is not going to develop into a problem. I guess I should ask Duncan.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

krull said:


> If you're lucky, mpg might reach double figures! 8O


he'd have to be Really lucky to get double figures. 

Ice cream anyone?


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Shane you'd be able to get going if were'nt being held back 
  
hope its not too expensive to repair
good luck 
Tony


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've just worked out the fuel economy for my northern England tour last week. Bear in mind probebly more than 50% of the trip was windy, hilly A and B roads... and my brakes were binding...

10.9 mpg


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Is that a double figure???????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I think Jim gets about 14ish out of his Cruisemaster solo, can only get better mate :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

kands said:


> Is that a double figure???????
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I think Jim gets about 14ish out of his Cruisemaster solo, can only get better mate :lol:
> 
> Keith


Funnily enough, we used to get 14mpg too, before this trouble started with the brakes binding.

Once we have new hoses and the fluid can flow freely, we'll be in business again.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I got 15 from the Chateau and the Concord is even better !!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> I got 15 from the Chateau and the Concord is even better !!


I get 31 out of my Euro :lol:

(sorry, but I couldn't resist that one :lol: )


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

krull said:


> I get 31 out of my Euro :lol: (sorry, but I couldn't resist that one :lol: )


Funny, I thought it would be "99"


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

krull said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > I got 15 from the Chateau and the Concord is even better !!
> ...


If you look at the space you have in your autosleeper and compare it like for like with my rv, im actually getting more mpg than you!

i.e. if my rv is 3 times as big - 3 x 14mpg = 42 mpg!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Snelly said:


> [quote="krull"If you look at the space you have in your autosleeper and compare it like for like with my rv, im actually getting more mpg than you! i.e. if my rv is 3 times as big - 3 x 14mpg = 42 mpg!


Theres plenty of room in an Autosleeper, well there is until they fill it with all those cornets and flakes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

krull said:


> If you're lucky, mpg might reach double figures! 8O


But your wee dinky MH would fit in one of our at least two and a half times so we are probably like for like doing better than you :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

On the other hand who cares :?: :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

krull said:


> Dazzer said:
> 
> 
> > I got 15 from the Chateau and the Concord is even better !!
> ...


Oh no its Krull The Stalker again 8O

Very much looking forward to that kind of MPG when i flog the RV and purchase myself a stunning new Euro model 8O . I actually went to Brownhills :twisted: (I know i know!!!) today and showed em the Concord asking if thay had anything better 8O . Im still waiting for the salesman to get back to me with his recommendations but will let you know what he comes up with. He did look a bit concerned though when I told him I need to tow my 2 tonne Jeep behind it but im sure it wont be a problem. I will keep you informed


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the stalker analogy.......the hunter, who with a gun puts the old and lame out of their misery :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Did the one you saw look like this Jim?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

krull said:


> I like the stalker analogy.......the hunter, who with a gun puts the old and lame out of their misery :wink:


Actually I was thinking of this definition

The stalker exhibits a familiar pattern of behaviour. Stalking often starts as a result of rejection; rejection rage and abandonment rage motivate the stalker to seek revenge through a predictable pattern of stalking behavior. The stalker, usually a loner and socially inept, becomes obsessed with their target and bombards them with messages, emails, gifts, or abuse. The stalking behaviour can last for years and the intensity of abuse increases over time. The abuse, initially consisting of psychological violence, often escalates and culminates in physical violence. It's a chilling statistic which reveals that 90% of women who are murdered were stalked by their ex-partner


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Keep it calm chaps


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Keep it calm chaps
> 
> stew


Needs to be in a scouser accent Stew

calm down, calm down... are you telling me to calm down... hey hey hey calm down

I love that old sketch.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Snelly said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It works better with the big black wig though!!!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Did the one you saw look like this Jim?


Thats the one mate, if its not ice cream they smell of fried onions :lol: :lol:

Good build quality though, and the 1000s of users are a testament to that, but just a pain always having a queue of kids outside.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Best read this week ... !! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Shane, hope you get it all sorted real soon .. :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

krull said:


> I like the stalker analogy.......the hunter, who with a gun puts the old and lame out of their misery :wink:


A bit like Elmer Fudd then? :lol: :lol:

Shame about the MOT Shane......better to find out now than to find out going down a big hill fully loaded! 8O


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Curious, I've never seen pipework resulting in brakes binding, it's usually the actual pistons sticking in the calipers or on the more modern (accepting our 30year old Dodge has 'em)single piston type calipers the actual slider mechanism siezing/seized.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyway chaps, I'm off to France tommorrow, so I shall bow out of the banter, but I leave you with this thought:

I suppose it is a case of beauty being in the eye of the beholder. We all see differnt vans in different ways........... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

dodgey said:


> Curious, I've never seen pipework resulting in brakes binding, it's usually the actual pistons sticking in the calipers or on the more modern (accepting our 30year old Dodge has 'em)single piston type calipers the actual slider mechanism siezing/seized.


Im not sure exactly how dodgy pipes cause it to bind, but they can and have! I've got 10 days to get them replaced, then we'll be set for another year.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

krull said:


> Anyway chaps, I shall bow out of the banter,
> quote]
> 
> Throw the towel in you mean.. :lol: :lol: :lol:   :lol:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> dodgey said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure exactly how dodgy pipes cause it to bind, but they can and have! I've got 10 days to get them replaced, then we'll be set for another year.
> ...


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice one Zaskar, one lives and learns!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hoy you lot 

Dont be so KRULL :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi shane when the breaks got hot it not only dries up all the greese ect but it starts to make fine cracks in the break pads even witch plenty of meat on them i was shown this at dave evans motorhomes one he was working on at the time i called in


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> hi shane when the breaks got hot it not only dries up all the greese ect but it starts to make fine cracks in the break pads even witch plenty of meat on them i was shown this at dave evans motorhomes one he was working on at the time i called in


I'll make sure they're checked too, thanks


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi shane ...should be ok as it seems to be a new prob not a long standing one . hope so as they are £100 a per
dave


----------

